# carnival



## pit (May 18, 2010)

Μεταγλωττίζω μια γνωστή παιδική σειρά της Disney. Σε ένα επεισόδιο μιλάνε για ένα ετήσιο carnival, το οποίο περιλαμβάνει παιχνίδια, δώρα, καρουζέλ, καθρέφτες, ανθρώπους που καταπίνουν φωτιές, γυναίκες με μούσια.... Είναι και λούνα παρκ και τσίρκο μαζί.

Πώς να το πω; Καρναβάλι μού θυμίζει τις απόκριες. Λούνα παρκ; Φεστιβάλ;;; Αλεξάνδρα;


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2010)

Αν και όχι Αλεξάνδρα, θα έλεγα λούνα παρκ. Οπωσδήποτε όχι καρναβάλι, αφού αυτό αναφέρεται στις απόκριες, καμία σχέση δηλαδή.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2010)

Γενικά μεταφράζουμε το carnival ως λούνα-παρκ, αλλά αυτό το ετήσιο που περιγράφεις είναι και λίγο πανηγύρι. Μπορεί δηλαδή ο κάτοικος της περιοχής να πει μια φορά τον χρόνο, "Πάω στο πανηγύρι", κι ας μην είναι θρησκευτικό πανηγύρι, όπως είναι σ' εμάς.


----------



## crystal (May 18, 2010)

Χμμμ... πανηγύρι;

έντιτ: Αλεξάνδρα, ;)


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2010)

Α, ναι, καλύτερο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2010)

Κοντσέρτο για πολυβόλα;


----------



## pit (May 18, 2010)

Σαν πανηγύρι είναι. Είναι αυτά τα παραδοσιακά τα αμερικάνικα... Έχει διαγωνισμούς, ποιος θα φάει τα περισσότερα μπέργκερ, έχει αγώνες με τσουβάλια... Λέω να το πω πανηγύρι.


----------



## crystal (May 18, 2010)

Μα και σ' εμάς, τα πανηγύρια δεν είναι απαραίτητα θρησκευτικά. Στη Μακεδονία υπάρχουν ακόμη σε κάποια χωριά οι εμποροπανήγυρεις, που κρατάνε μέρες κι έχουν χιλιόμετρα πάγκων με ρούχα, παιχνίδια, εργαλεία, είδη προικός και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Το έθιμο έχει μείνει από παλιά. 
Έξτρα μπόνους για τα παιδιά: λούνα παρκ, σουβλάκια και χαλβάς Στέλλα.


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2010)

Ένα παράδειγμα:
Ετήσια εμποροπανήγυρη (και ζωοπανήγυρη) Τρικάλων, κάθε Σεπτέμβρη. Παζάρι, λούνα παρκ, διάφορα αξιοπερίεργα (εκτός από τους επισκέπτες), τσίπουρο και παραδοσιακό, hardcore λουκάνικο (το χωνεύεις μια βδομάδα) και χαλβάς φαρσαλινός (ελαφρύς κι αυτός) για τελείωμα.

​Το παζάρι - Λιζέτα Νικολάου, Γιάννης Μαρκόπουλος


----------



## pit (May 18, 2010)

Κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι λέτε. Έχουμε και στη Λευκάδα, απ' όπου κατάγομαι, πανηγύρια. Μπόλικα!

Σας μερσώ όλους και όλες.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2010)

Η λέξη-κλειδί στην υπόθεση τού _carnival_ είναι το «περιοδεύον» (όχι του στρατού). Δηλαδή είναι «περιοδεύον λούνα παρκ» στην παράδοση του περιοδεύοντος τσίρκου, αλλά δεν μπορεί να ονομαστεί τσίρκο, επειδή δεν είναι «circus» (κυκλική πίστα). Έτσι, εκτός από την έκφραση «the circus is in town», έχουμε και την «the carnival is in town». Από Wikipedia:

A traveling carnival is an amusement show that may be made up of amusement rides, food vendors, merchandise vendors, games of chance and skill, thrill acts, animal acts or sideshow curiosities. A traveling carnival is not set up at a permanent location, like an amusement park, and is moved from place to place. Its roots are similar to the 19th century circus with both being set up in open fields near or in town and moving to a new location after a period of time. Unlike Carnival celebrations or the European funfair, the North American traveling carnival is not usually tied to a religious observance.​
Κάποια στιγμή είχα αρχίσει να παρακολουθώ το _Carnivàle_, αλλά το βαρέθηκα γρήγορα· είχε πολλά ανορθολογικά για τα γούστα μου. (Εντάξει, τι να πει κανείς για το _Lost_ ή το _Heroes_.)


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2010)

Παρεμπ, στο Παζάρι παραπάνω, ο Βίρβος λέει:

Θα με πας στο *τσίρκουλο* για να δω τη Γκόλφω,
στον αράπη, στη μαϊμού, στη σκοποβολή...


----------



## Rogerios (May 19, 2010)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το αν έχει χρησιμότητα εν προκειμένω, αλλά οι Γάλλοι θα το έλεγαν χωρίς πρόβλημα "foire".


----------



## Marinos (May 19, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το αν έχει χρησιμότητα εν προκειμένω, αλλά οι Γάλλοι θα το έλεγαν χωρίς πρόβλημα "foire".



Το οποίο, νομίζω, θα μετάφραζα κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου «πανηγύρι»...


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Θα με πείτε γκρινιάρη, αλλά:
Το γαλλικό _foire_ και το αγγλικό _fair_ έχουν μια γκάμα σημασιών (και μεταφρασμάτων) πολύ μεγαλύτερη από το πανηγύρι. Π.χ. της Θεσσαλονίκης το _(trade) fair_ δεν θα το πούμε «εμποροπανήγυρη». Το πανηγύρι είναι σύντομο και επετειακό, το _(traveling) carnival_ όχι. Το πανηγύρι μπορεί να συνδυάζεται με παζάρι, το _fair_ επίσης, το (σταθερό) _funfair_ ή το (περιοδεύον) _carnival_ όχι.

Στο γαλλικό μπορεί να είναι και _fête foraine_.


----------



## Leximaniac (May 20, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον Nickel για την απόδοση «περιοδεύον πανηγύρι». Στην Αριζόνα έχουμε τα county fairs / state fairs που γίνονται σε συγκεκριμένες περιόδους (άρα πανηγύρια ή πανήγυρεις) και έχουμε και τα carnivals που δεν γίνονται ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα και που σήμερα είναι Tucson, μεθαύριο να είναι Casa Grande. Τα rides είναι ίδια για όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Στα fairs έχουμε επιπλέον και (μικρο)εκθέσεις (mineral shows, 4H, κτλ).


----------



## Rogerios (May 20, 2010)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τις παρατηρήσεις του Νίκελ που συμπληρώνουν και διευκρινίζουν πολλά από όσα συζητήθηκαν. Θα συμφωνήσω επίσης με την πρότασή του να αποδοθεί η λέξη ως "περιοδεύον λούνα παρκ", μια και αποτελεί ακριβή εναλλακτική απόδοση σε σχέση με το "πανηγύρι".

Θα προσθέσω μόνο ότι η "foire/ fair" με την έννοια της εμπορικής δραστηριότητας μπορεί να "συμπλέκεται" με το "foire/ fête foraine/ carnival". Για παράδειγμα πολλές περιπτώσεις τόσο πανηγυριών όσο και εμπορικών εκθέσεων (άρα εκδηλώσεων σαφώς διακριτών μεταξύ τους λαμβανομένης υπόψη της σύγχρονης μορφής τους) προέρχονται από πανομοιότυπου χαρακτήρα εμποροπανηγύρεις που ανάγονται σε παλαιότερες εποχές (πολλές φορές, στην Ευρώπη τουλάχιστον, στα χρόνια του Μεσαίωνα). Για παράδειγμα, η "foire/ fête foraine/ carnival" του "χωριού μας" (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schueberfouer)΄κατάγεται από τη μεγάλη ζωοπανήγυρι που άρχισε να διοργανώνεται σε ετήσια βάση στην πόλη κατά τα χρόνια του κόμη του Λουξεμβούργου και βασιλιά της Βοημίας Ιωάννη του Τυφλού (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_l'Aveugle - 14ος αι.).

Τέλος, πιστεύω ότι η απόδοση "περιοδεύον πανηγύρι" ίσως προκαλεί κάποια προβλήματα: οι συντελεστές μπορεί να είναι "περιοδεύοντες" (βλ. το περιοδεύον λούνα παρκ του Νίκελ), η ίδια η πανήγυρη, όμως, όχι: κατά κανόνα έχει σταθερό χώρο και προκαθορισμένη ημερομηνία διοργάνωσης (συνήθως σε ετήσια βάση).


----------



## Leximaniac (May 20, 2010)

Ρογήρε στην Αριζόνα τουλάχιστον υπήρχαν 2 τοποθεσίες σταθερές για όποιες μεγάλες εκδηλώσεις αυτού του τύπου. Όμως πιστεύω ότι το περιοδεύον προσδιορίζει το χρόνο και δεν προσδιορίζει αποκλειστικά τους συντελεστές.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2013)

Θα δεχόσασταν ως επιμελητές να αποδίδει ο μεταφραστής το carnival (δηλαδή a traveling amusement show usually including rides, games, and sideshows) ως "περιοδεία"; Επαναλαμβάνεται πολλές φορές: "Εγώ δουλεύω χρόνια σ' αυτή την περιοδεία", "αυτή η περιοδεία είναι η ζωή όλων μας", "η περιοδεία ανήκει στην εταιρεία μας".


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2013)

Εγώ θα περίμενα να δω _(πλανόδιο) λούνα παρκ_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2013)

Αν κοίταζα πρώτα τα λεξικά πριν αποφασίσω, ναι. ΛΚΝ: *περιοδεία η* [perioδía] Ο25 : το να περιοδεύει κάποιος, να επισκέπτεται διαδοχικά διάφορους τόπους για ορισμένο σκοπό. ΛΝΕΓ: *περιοδεία (η) [μτγν.] {περιοδειών}* ταξίδι με προγραμματισμένες διαδοχικές στάσεις σε διαφορετικά μέρη για την εξυπηρέτηση συγκεκριμένου σκοπού.

Αν δεν κοίταζα, θα είχα τσινήσει (και φοβάμαι ότι, κατά πώς φαίνεται, θα την είχα πατήσει).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2013)

Δηλαδή, το βρίσκεις φυσιολογικό σ' όλη την ταινία αυτό το είδος επιχείρησης να ονομάζεται "περιοδεία" και ο θεατής να πρέπει να καταλάβει μόνο από την εικόνα ότι πρόκειται για πλανόδιο λούνα παρκ;


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Θα δεχόσασταν ως επιμελητές να αποδίδει ο μεταφραστής το carnival (δηλαδή a traveling amusement show usually including rides, games, and sideshows) ως "περιοδεία"; Επαναλαμβάνεται πολλές φορές: "Εγώ δουλεύω χρόνια σ' αυτή την περιοδεία", "αυτή η περιοδεία είναι η ζωή όλων μας", "η περιοδεία ανήκει στην εταιρεία μας".



Σαν επίθετο, ναι, _περιοδεύον κάτι_, π.χ. _περιοδεύον λούνα παρκ_, που αναφέρεται παραπάνω.
Σαν ουσιαστικό, ιδίως όπως το γράφει, όχι.

Όσο για τον ορισμό του λεξικού, περιοδεία *κάνει *το carnival, βέβαια, αλλά περιοδεία _*δεν είναι*_. Αλλιώς, θα το λέγαμε και _ταξίδι_ και _διαδρομή_ και _στάσεις_ και ό,τι άλλο μπορούμε να φανταστούμε, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό που το καθορίζει, δεν είναι αυτό η ειδοποιός διαφορά, δεν αποδίδεται έτσι το ότι είναι carnival, παρά μόνο ένα χαρακτηριστικό του, ότι περιοδεύει.

Eκτός αν ήταν κανένας μουσικός, ο Έρικ Κλάπτον, π.χ.:

Carnival






Come with me 
to the carnival

You will see
What you _don't _want to see
Εxactly where you _don't_ want to be


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2013)

Κοίτα, απάντησα ακριβώς πάνω στη διατύπωση της ερώτησής σου, Άλεξ και, αν θέλεις, με το πρόσθετο σκεπτικό ότι συνήθως ρωτάς για υπότιτλους, άρα με την υπόθεση ότι το περιοδεύον λούνα παρκ προφανώς δεν θα χωράει. Όπως φαίνεται από τα λεξικά, η περιοδεία δεν είναι λάθος, αλλά προφανώς κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να έχει γίνει σαφές αν μιλάμε για περιοδεύοντα Καραγκιόζη, πολιτικές περιοδείες, κινούμενους θίασους ή τραγουδιστές --ή λούνα παρκ. Άλλωστε, και στα παραδείγματα των λεξικών δεν χρησιμοποιείται χωρίς προσδιορισμό: _προεκλογική περιοδεία, περιοδεία θιάσου_.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2013)

Το δικό μου κριτήριο είναι αν θα το λέγαμε έτσι στον καθημερινό μας λόγο. Δηλαδή, κάποιος που επισκέπτεται αυτό το carnival ως πελάτης είναι δυνατόν να πει "Σήμερα πήγα τα παιδιά μου σε μια περιοδεία";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2013)

Προφανώς και όχι. Εγώ σίγουρα δεν θα το έλεγα. Ούτε καν «περιοδεύον» οτιδήποτε δεν θα έλεγα σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Αλλά δεν μιλάει ένας πελάτης· μιλάει ένας εργαζόμενος που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιες ειδικές εκφράσεις του χώρου του.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2013)

Προσοχή, λίγο πιο κάτω λέει "αγοράσαμε μια περιοδεία". Αν υπήρχε τέτοιος όρος στην πιάτσα των πλανόδιων λούνα-παρκ, δεν νομίζετε ότι θα τον είχαμε ακούσει κάπου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2013)

Μα είπαμε ήδη ότι δεν λέει τίποτε το σκέτο «αγοράσαμε μια περιοδεία». Αγοράσαμε μια περιοδεία θιάσου, όμως, θα ήταν σαφές.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2014)

Μια και θυμηθήκαμε αυτή τη λέξη, με τη σημασία του λούνα παρκ, θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος αν στη Βρετανία υπάρχει κάποια ταύτιση των carnies (των ανθρώπων του λούνα παρκ) με τους gypsies.


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2014)

Απ'όσο ξέρω, όχι.


----------

